# So you think rap sucks, do ya ? ? ?



## yuyuyup (Dec 3, 2009)

I know dude, you're one to spout RAP IS CRAP HAHAHAHA THAT'S ORIGINAL, Or maybe you only like one or two songs ?  OH NO WAIT you're a rap SNOB and you only like what YOU consider "GOOD."  It MUST be some POETIC crap, cause lord knows that people give a crap about subject material in songs, right ?  OH NO NOT SOULJA BOY, Lil Jon who listens to THAT trash ? ? ?  Well guess what you bunch of snobs, it's time for the good shit

First off, my favorite song from Soulja Boy "Let Me Get Em (Shootout,)" The only reason Soulja Boy specifically gets so much negative attention is because he had a huge overplayed song, He isn't manufactured at all, he makes his own music


Oh god not LIL JON, here's what I would consider his best song


How about some old school Master P


Rest in peace Fat Pat


Time for some Playa Fly from Memphis


After Koopsta Knicca got fired, 3 6 mafia went to shit


Just a handful of some favorites


----------



## casidepro (Dec 3, 2009)

Where's 2pac?


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice Selection but like above, Tupac is a legend and needs to be there


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2009)

I love rap.
I love that they sing about their life, really touching.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 3, 2009)

Lol, if you put 2pac you might as well put everyone else like biggy, etc.


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 3, 2009)

i HATE rap....brrr yuck!!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> i HATE rap....brrr yuck!!



Kepp hatin' hater.


----------



## Megane (Dec 3, 2009)

dude, make someone who doesn't like orange juice drink a ton of it is not the best way to make him like it.. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2009)

The other thread is full of derp.
It should be locked, imo.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 3, 2009)

You really think this is going to change people's opinion on rap? No one who hates rap is even going to listen to these songs.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 3, 2009)

Half of that stuff you posted isn't even Rap, its Hip Hop, and it all sucks. I hope you know that they don't do it for music and they do it for money, and on top of that most of their shit talks about the same stuff.

All you need to do is talking about women, drugs, and clubs and you have a golden Hip Hop song. Also maybe throw in "SHAWTTY!!" a couple times or the "N" word and you are good. Also, it needs a nice beat which are really easy to make.

It really takes no talent to do, I have made some hip hop songs just because I was bored and my friends have told me that they were pretty good. I think its still all utter shit, there litterally is no talent, I am a metalhead, I made a Hip Hop song in 2 hours and people liked it. Theres something wrong with that.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> It really takes no talent to do, I have made some hip hop songs just because I was bored and my friends have told me that they were pretty good. I think its still all utter shit, there litterally is no talent, I am a metalhead, I made a Hip Hop song in 2 hours and people liked it. Theres something wrong with that.



Jingle Bell rap? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can't change people's preference in a few songs. Even if I show you an epic 10 minute guitar jam, you wouldn't like rock and metal anyways.

But then again, I hate rap, but I don't think its crap. Just something I prefer not to listen to.

Edit: And tbh, the tracks don't really help me much. Still makes me think it sucks. But like I said, not crap.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't really call any of them shining examples of the rap genre either.  Specially not Soulja Boy!  Hell, I'd rather listen to The Fugees.


----------



## Midna (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, I do hate rap. I hate all rap. I don't have a few favorite songs. I've listened to it. It sucks. Guess what? I actually took some poorly spent time to listen to some of those songs. They sucked. Rap has an invisible "C" in front of it. You can't change my opinion, so why post at all?

Has nothing to do with my preference, but this was a direct call for rap haters to flame. Lock needed IMO.

Edit: Know what else I hate? People using multiple question and exclamation marks.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry I'm a rap supporter but...the moment you talked about Souljda Boy and Lil Jon, this thread got derailed...

I'll save it.

Nas - Warrior Song

Slaughterhouse - Rain Drops

Joell Ortiz - So Much More

And for the rap haters...

Nino Bless - Fuck The Rap Game

This is real rap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is a huge difference from rap you hear on the radio or see on TV.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Half of that stuff you posted isn't even Rap, its Hip Hop, and it all sucks. I hope you know that they don't do it for music and they do it for money, and on top of that most of their shit talks about the same stuff.
> 
> All you need to do is talking about women, drugs, and clubs and you have a golden Hip Hop song. Also maybe throw in "SHAWTTY!!" a couple times or the "N" word and you are good. Also, it needs a nice beat which are really easy to make.
> 
> It really takes no talent to do, I have made some hip hop songs just because I was bored and my friends have told me that they were pretty good. I think its still all utter shit, there litterally is no talent, I am a metalhead, I made a Hip Hop song in 2 hours and people liked it. Theres something wrong with that.



well let's hear it, put up or shut up


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> This is real rap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much better choices.  Nas is one of the first rappers I've really got into a long time.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nas imo is the best rapper ever.

Where's Big Pun???

Also imo Rap > Rock.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 4, 2009)

ITT: Rap still sucks.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess this thread was meant to be directed at rap snobs rather than trying to convince people to like rap


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Rap does suck, deal with it.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't want to, its very embarassing because it is that bad even if people like it. Just ask Dommy about the Jingle Bells Rap after I send it to him lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry but that first song you've posted, Soulja Boy, song is utter crap, but not as half as bad as the slideshow in that video.....his covers andpictures......that's the main reason why I hate rap, that "gangsta" image..
Bragging with the money, being all "thought".......really, screw that..

Ehy would anybody want to listen about some asshole singing about his whores, his 5 houses and his 10 cars?!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 4, 2009)

The songs in the first post are really, really bad. Just my opinion though.

I mainly listen to rock and metal. Some songs (primarely nu metal) include rap, which doesn't actually sound that bad.


----------



## OSW (Dec 4, 2009)

Rap has it's good and bad, like any style of music.

Tupac is my favorite, and I would consider him to be the greatest rapper of all time.

Soulja boy... pretty average.

Nas, pretty good.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Don't want to, its very embarassing because it is that bad even if people like it. Just ask Dommy about the Jingle Bells Rap after I send it to him lol



WHERE?! D:

Some of the rap(kinda) songs I actually like. Done by rock artists and not rap artists.

Walk This Way by Aerosmith; Yeah I don't like the collabrative one with Run DMC, I like Steven just fine


or

Epic by Faith No More


Probably not really good, since I don't like them that much myself.

I don't really like Linkin Park rap too.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 4, 2009)

....Soulja Boi?


----------



## xmrnogatcox (Dec 4, 2009)

Exactly.  Soulja Boi?

How about:

MF DOOM
Viktor Vaughn
El-P
Cage
Blood of Abraham
Vast Aire
Cannibal Ox
Immortal Technique
Sage Francis
Dr. Octagon
Kool Keith
Deltron- aka Del the Funkee Homosapien
Jedi Mind Tricks
etc. etc. etc.

Even the name I use on GBATemp-- Mr. Nogatco is better than Soulja Boi

Let me know if you want some REAL hip hop, and not that fake ass "Gangsta" shit you call music.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 4, 2009)

Mmm...Food Cage



Hey dude, Deltron was Del, Automator, AND kid koala, it's like win all around.


----------



## xmrnogatcox (Dec 4, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Mmm...Food Cage
> 
> Hey dude, Deltron was Del, Automator, AND kid koala, it's like win all around.




Yeah, I didn't want to blow his mind all at once... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are a LOT more I didnt list... ohh well.  Those are hidden treasures for those who look.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry Dommy, I'll send it to you once I get on my Desktop


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 4, 2009)

I should have concentrated this thread on rap snobs rather than people who don't like rap, I was trying to convey that people are quick to poo-poo rap they consider "low brow" but FUCK the lyrics and subject material, I just listen for the funk value, not to hear some guy talk about ghetto struggles/fancy lifestyle.  Really, who gives a crap about the actual subject material in the songs, is that really what matters about music?  Rap isn't the only genre capable of rerun themes, lyrics that are hardly meaningful, etc.  Is your music really more meaningful than rap ?


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Is your music really more meaningful than rap ?



Yes, sure some of the stuff I listen to just talks about Gore, Satan, Zombies, and stupid shit. But stuff like Opeth and newer Death talks about stuff that is actually meaningful. Opeth and Death talk about life struggles, relationships, and just tons of different things. Chuck Schuldiner from Death even talks about his hatred for drugs and how they have fucked with him and what they have done to people that he knows.

So yes, my music is more meaningful than rap. They don't just rehash the same thing over and over again like Rap or Hip-Hop does, which happens to just be about fame, sex, money, drugs, and thats about it. It has no meaning at all, it just makes our society look even worse that we have people out there that like stupid dumb shit like Hip-Hop


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I don't care about hearing some jackass croon about relationships as much as I don't care about lyrical content in rap (unless rhyming is impressive.) As long as it is musically enjoyable, screw meaning.  That's a reason why I like rap; the focus isn't necessarily on "deep" lyrics, it's on the manipulation of rhythms as the words are spoken.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 4, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> ...But stuff like Opeth and newer Death talks about stuff that is actually meaningful. *Opeth and Death talk about life struggles, relationships, and just tons of different things.* Chuck Schuldiner from Death even talks about his hatred for drugs and how they have fucked with him and what they have done to people that he knows.
> 
> So yes, my music is more meaningful than rap. They don't just rehash the same thing over and over again like Rap or Hip-Hop does, which happens to just be about fame, sex, money, drugs, and thats about it. It has no meaning at all, it just makes our society look even worse that we have people out there that like stupid dumb shit like Hip-Hop



There are a lot of rappers that _talk about life struggles, relationships, and just tons of different things._ Listen to some Atmosphere, Brother Ali or even Joe Buddens. One should be careful not to judge a genre from the limited experience they have had with it. I know very little of the music you have named, but what I have heard of it doesn't appeal to me in the least. To me it sounds a lot like "Look at me, I'm an angry teenager! Rawr, Rawr -- fuck the establishment! Rawr, Rawr -- I'm so unique! Rawr, Rawr my problems are so meaningful..." But none the less I wouldn't presume that all of your music is without merit, it just conveys a message that I personally can't relate to.

These threads are all so silly, we mine as well argue over what color is the best. It's personal opinion and inclination, there's nothing I can say that is going to make you appreciate "Green" more, if you are utterly committed to "Blue".

Note: In actuality "Red" Is the best color and if you don't think so then fuck you and your favorite color.


----------



## jdev (Dec 4, 2009)

I think most rap music sucks.  But not because I don't like rap, I just hate how becoming pop music waters down a genre.  I am glad it's out of punk (although punk was never really popular enough to get infected like rap did).  It's too bad that pop music will never get out of country music, that used to be a great genre.  Also, rap did traditionally focus on deep lyrics, it originated as a kind of protest movement similar to both the folk scene in the 60s and the punk scene in the 70s.  In fact, Dylan's song _Subterranean Homesick Blues_ is considered to be one of the major predecessors of rap, both for its content and various parts of its style.


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rap music these days are just plain old shitty. Even the old school rap was so crappy. Don't get me wrong, there are a _few_ songs that I like that are rap. But all this new shit that is coming out by ghetto rappers trying to make fame, are just plain stupid and obscene. "Lick me like a lollipop", "I know you see it" etc. I believe that the world is like it is from rap. Talking about drug deals, vandalism, sex nonstop, swearing in every sentence, and just being plain old racist in their songs.

I live in an infested city that has cars blaring the shit out of their car windows and houses 24/7. Cars coming up and down the streets at 3-4am in the morning having the bass so loud it rattles our house windows. Makes me want to get my BB gun and shoot the hell out of their windows while they drive down the street. Houses even...across the street from me, blaring music from inside that we can hear it over here even in our basement. You just hear rap all the time in this city and it's making me hate rap more and more. These days I don't even download or listen to any crappy rap songs anymore. It's either pop, techno, or emo. But whatever. It's just, if you lived in my city, you would really try and forget that rap ever existed and would never want to hear it again.

You know what they say, you can't spell crap without rap.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 4, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about more mainstream stuff, and mostly Hip-Hop. I get them confused at times :\

I know good rap, old School Gangster rap is good, Immortal Technique is a really good rapper also, and you know what, he will never get famous like other mainstream rappers because he talks about stuff that matters, stuff that isn't about sex, money, fame, and drugs. Unfortunately thats how our society is.

And my music isn't made by a bunch of teenagers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , its made by dudes in their 30's and 40's, I guess I made it come out as sounding pretty stupid and emo but its not. Its actually good and has meaning, but I'm not even going to argue because none of us are going to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a stupid thing to argue over.

Note: My favorite color is blue


----------



## Midna (Dec 4, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Well I don't care about hearing some jackass croon about relationships as much as I don't care about lyrical content in rap (unless rhyming is impressive.) As long as it is musically enjoyable, screw meaning.  That's a reason why I like rap; the focus isn't necessarily on "deep" lyrics, it's on the manipulation of rhythms as the words are spoken.


So in short, you have no taste, correct?


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 4, 2009)

[citation needed]
Rap sucks
Rock sucks
Metal sucks
Jazz sucks 
Techno sucks
Classic music sucks 
Hip hop sucks
Pop sucks 
Reggae sucks
* sucks


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 4, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Rap music these days are just plain old shitty. Even the old school rap was so crappy. Don't get me wrong, there are a _few_ songs that I like that are rap. But all this new shit that is coming out by ghetto rappers trying to make fame, are just plain stupid and obscene. "Lick me like a lollipop", "I know you see it" etc. I believe that the world is like it is from rap.* Talking about drug deals, vandalism, sex nonstop, swearing in every sentence, and just being plain old racist in their songs.*
> 
> I live in an infested city that has cars blaring the shit out of their car windows and houses 24/7. Cars coming up and down the streets at 3-4am in the morning having the bass so loud it rattles our house windows. Makes me want to get my BB gun and shoot the hell out of their windows while they drive down the street. Houses even...across the street from me, blaring music from inside that we can hear it over here even in our basement. You just hear rap all the time in this city and it's making me hate rap more and more. These days I don't even download or listen to any crappy rap songs anymore. It's either pop, techno, or emo. But whatever. It's just, if you lived in my city, you would really try and forget that rap ever existed and would never want to hear it again.
> 
> You know what they say, you can't spell crap without rap.


Sorry, but I just have something to say on this...

But isn't that sort of how life is now? Just cause its in rap doesn't mean that you wouldn't see this in real life at all. I know some white people (sorry) that sell drugs, I know people that vandalize, one of my friends whom I never expected talks about sex. And swearing?? Have you heard the words that come out of little 13 year olds mouth? Especially since you used the term "shitty" but used "crappy" in your second sentence. I agree with all this new stuff thats coming out isn't truly rap but still you are only looking at the mainstream, which is what you're basing your assumptions on. You hear Lil Wayne, Drake, Gucci, Wockaflocka, and all these crazy named characters on the radio but have you ever heard of Joell Ortiz? Saigon? Crooked I? Nas? Immortal Technique (who is also a political activist)? Wu-Tang Clan? Jay-Z? So its best not to base your assumptions on rap unless you not just listen to mainstream but underground.

And you can't blame rap for what has "happened" to the world. In the 50's, 60's, 70's parents were against Rock and Metal because it was of course loud and seemed to make kids "rebellious" sort of like how it is now. They had that kind of music at parties, they had it in their cars, they had it when people hung with each other am I wrong? And then you blame it on your city? Sir, I was BORN and raised in NY where rap started growing. I'm being RAISED in Atlanta. I will ALWAYS hear loud music everyday of different variety and I highly doubt that its just rap music you are hearing. That's just being a teenager. Sure not all act like that, but some do. 

I'm not trying to target you or anything, we are cool friends, but its just comments like "rap is why the world this way" and "rap is crap" even though the same shit is happening in other places that don't even have rap that may be influenced by other genre. I listen to every genre, but I love rap because of the lyricism, the passion, how I can relate to it but I do not mainstream. So before you even say rap is shit, look at some of the non mainstream rappers before you call it crap. 

/rant

Also, I am not starting a flame war


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2009)

The general opinion that rap music is bad is true when you listen to many "mainstream" or "pop" rap. 

Those who spend more time listening to the (IMO) better tracks (that sadly, fail to make it to the top of the charts as frequently) will find that rap music isn't all THAT bad.

You then have people such as the OP who thinks that Soulja Boy is fantastic...



Rather than posting some of the oldies/classics I'll add some modern tracks (sure some may be considered hip-hop but I often see both genres being referred to as the same thing):


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> So in short, you have no taste, correct?


No. There is _no_ valid connection, or logical operation, thought process or associative chain whatsoever that would lead from what he said to what you said. There's a difference between "reading between the lines" and "making up stuff at random". Guess what you're doing.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 4, 2009)

-Come back a day later-

-Rap still sucks-

If you want to convince anyone that rap is even half decent, start posting influential artists, not your everyday garbage like Soulja Boy who writes songs to youth about how you like to ejaculate on a girls back, put a blanket over her and pretend she's superman.

Besides the fact that he has an obsession with male superheroes that is beyond fanatic (clearly he wants to fuck them), the song is just terrible overall.



_*Rap doesn't have to suck.*_

Blame the little kids like OP who buy crap like soulja boy and 50 cent, there's a lot more of them then there are of us.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 4, 2009)

Joell Ortiz - Hip Hop

Joell Ortiz - Food For Thought (Props if you can figure out what he's talking about. Hint: He's not talking about a girl!)

Immortal Technique - Poverty of Philosophy

Jay-Z - 99 Problems

Ghostface Killah - Baby (For the record, the album is about family relationships, broken family, etc.)

Immortal Technique - Revolutionary

Joell Ortiz - Bout My Money (Recession music)

Slaughterhouse - Move On

Nas - Something Foul

Edit:

Well damn, I didn't know dice listened to Novel. dice is my hero.


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone ever heard of Lupe Fiasco? the guys awesome man


----------



## 0ctobogs (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing cooler than "Crunk Juice" in neon.

Why don't we quit being fanboys about music and instigating a fight. You don't see any threads around here called "So you think metal sucks, do ya ? ? ?"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2009)

Very ironic, but rap became like this (and hated) because of the people like OP, who don't care for the soul of the music, or the message within!

Rap was one of the meaningful genres when it started, genre that is based on lyrics and what they have to say to the masses..
In rap LYRICS are everything, often, you don't have to have melody at all, only beat is enough to say what you have and for World to hear it!

Now, mainstream rap has nothing on that, now, they all sing how much money they have....how many gangsters they shot, how they're though, how they have mansions and pools, how they have lots of girls and sex etc. They're not spreading the message, they're bragging.....and people are stupid enough to buy that and support......and it's perfectly OK, if you enjoy it, and you're satisfied listening to guy who tells you that he's so much better then you, and that he has so much more then you, then you're welcome to listen to it..

But don't be confused when some other people say it's utter crap, without the quality and that it should be exterminated, and all their stuff should be taken from them!

I don't like rap as music style doesn't appeal to me, however I have respect towards music that meant something, music that had soul..


----------



## Domination (Dec 5, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Don't worry Dommy, I'll send it to you once I get on my Desktop



Your rap is pretty good actually, it blends in great with the original jingle bells music! Though I think it sounds more like actual singing than rap.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 5, 2009)

leak the track


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 5, 2009)

Rap is an excuse for rubbish songs!


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 5, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Rap is an excuse for rubbish songs!



QFT! I hate rap, it just sounds horrible. I guess I'm a sucker for instrumentals in the background.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't really hate rap, I just hate those people who after listening to a few songs, think they're really ganster and go around talking weird, standing in weird poses, saying random stuff you'd hear from one of their songs, and have to advertise themselves... They also like to show off other rap music aswell as if they made it, which is really really really annoying (not saying that you do)... But otherwise, I guess this is okay... I think...


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 5, 2009)

Just like every music genre there are good songs, bad songs, good artists, terrible artists.

The difference with rap is, there are a lot of terrible artists. Half the songs are about sex (which I personally don't care about, I mean, come on) but it's just way too mainstream to be good, and way to idiotic. It's immature. I remember the first time I did stuff with a girl I felt cool as hell, then I realized, a hell of a lotta people have done stuff with girls, why the hell am I so special? My input on the sex part.

Drugs, pffft, rappers don't mean shit when they talk about drugs. Old school rock and roll is where the real drug lyrics come in. "Drugs and sex and rock and roll" (real song) was a great song. What was it about... why ask that question? Rappers think they're the first genre to sing about sex and drugs, horribly wrong.

It's not to say all rap is bad. People rap about stuff that really means something, but only sometimes. It is rare when a good rap song goes mainstream because it's truly a good rap song.

All in all, I dislike rap, but I despise emo music. What the fuck is that? really? your life sucks? No. Maybe it's your way of venting, maybe you're putting words into the kids mouths that listen to you, but it just sucks so much.

And that's all I gotta say about thaaaaat.
(I'm white by the way) haha


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 5, 2009)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Drugs, pffft, rappers don't mean shit when they talk about drugs. Old school rock and roll is where the real drug lyrics come in. *"Drugs and sex and rock and roll"* (real song) was a great



Are you talking about the Ian Dury and the Blockheads song?


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 5, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> leak the track



Glad you like it Dommy =D

I'll send it to you in a PM yuyuyup, because I don't want people getting offended by it.

Also, this is my 3000th post =D


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 5, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> OH NO WAIT you're a rap SNOB and you only like what YOU consider "GOOD."
> You are a snob because you only listen to what you like/think is good?
> 
> No, that would make you a sensible person.
> ...


I don't really hate metal, I just hate those people who after listening to a few songs, think they're really DARK and go around talking weird, standing in weird groups, saying random stuff you'd hear from one of their songs/wear and have to advertise themselves... They also like to show off other metal music aswell as if they made it, which is really really really annoying (not saying that you do)... But otherwise, I guess this is okay... I think...

I don't really hate psy-trance, I just hate those people who after listening to a few songs, think they're really HAPPY and go around talking weird, putting in weird fluro hair extensions, saying random stuff you'd hear from one of their tracks/wear and have to advertise themselves... They also like to show off other psy music aswell as if they made it, which is really really really annoying (not saying that you do)... But otherwise, I guess this is okay... I think...

DYS?


Mainstream music of pretty much all genres is shit - that is what capitalism does to a creative expression.

The irony of rap and metal fans fighting on the interbutts though - arguably the worst two modern styles of music going at it, round after round on gbatemp!  Greetings to Prophet - an island of sense in a sea of idiocy!  :>


I'll leave with this - bring together the hip-hop and punk fans:


----------



## Retal (Dec 5, 2009)

Musically, rap is about as low as you can go. Unfortunately, some people only hear words when they listen to "music", so they like rap. That's just the way it goes. Some people are also retarded.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 5, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Anyone ever heard of Lupe Fiasco? the guys awesome man
> Lupe Fiasco is pretty good indeed, one of the few new rappers that has something to say. Or at least his first album, haven't checked out anything else by him since then.
> QUOTE(Svorax @ Dec 4 2009, 06:54 PM) Nothing cooler than "Crunk Juice" in neon.
> 
> Why don't we quit being fanboys about music and instigating a fight. You don't see any threads around here called "So you think metal sucks, do ya ? ? ?"


A good deal of metal does suck though.

There are some 'musical genres' that are only genres because enough people thought it would be cool to do bullshit for a living and get rich, and a bunch of pretentious fanboys decided that if they corner the proverbial market on fanboyism in the genre they'll be idolized for being the biggest fanboy. A few years later we have shit like screamo.

It's not a musical taste, it's a social infection.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 5, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> The general opinion that rap music is bad is true when you listen to many "mainstream" or "pop" rap.
> 
> Those who spend more time listening to the (IMO) better tracks (that sadly, fail to make it to the top of the charts as frequently) will find that rap music isn't all THAT bad.
> 
> ...


Those are good examples of how some rap today is actually good, maybe one day it'll be mainstream (hell maybe rappers will have their own woodstock).

Also, yeah those are mostly Hip Hop, but Hip Hop is an amalgamation of music and rap. A common mistake people make is that rap isn't really music, it's just written word, spoken. Essentially _spoken poetry_. Hip Hop incorporates some Rap elements, but also has a melody.

There are other definitons of rap like "Rhythmically Applied Poetry" but a good deal of those are unverified, and probably never will be.

_The only thing I find wrong about rap hate is that many poets (even famous ones) throughout the ages have written in such sexual, violent, and ignorant ways, just using a bit more substance in their writing, however given the culture it's created, one could argue that rap does the same._


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> I guess you weren't around in '76-'78 then?  Punk was dominated by "pop" and the record labels.  And lets not forget 85% of american punk since 1985.  "Real" (anarcho, crust, street, oi, '76 etc) punk is all but forgotten - pop-punk is all that anyone remembers and makes up most of punks output, unfortunately.



You are correct, sir, I was not around in '76.  However, my biggest issue with any genre of music, is when a band fails to create its sound.  Sure, the Ramones had a really pop sound, almost bubblegum pop.  But I defy you to refrain from enjoying The Blitzkrieg Bop.  Not everything has to be meaningful, but bands should have their own style, sound and message.  One of the things I love about Anti-Flag is that they call 'bullshit' on people who think punk is just a sound or a mode of dress.  And, honestly, as awesome as  he may have been, I don't think I'd ever have gone to a G.G. Allin show.  Even when I was fifteen, I don't think I had the right combination of more balls than brains.  Well, maybe I'm being too generous to myself.

I don't really have any major problems with acts like Green Day which are more pop than other acts, though I've always felt that Green Day kind of stressed the limit of what could be considered punk music.  Hell, after Warren Zevon, my favorite band is Queen.  So, yeah, I like pop music, I just like pop music that would be awesome even if it wasn't popular.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 6, 2009)

George Dawes wins.

/thread.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont even know what the OP is tying to accomplish here. making fun of those that hate his music and then listing some to listen to?


----------



## saxamo (Dec 6, 2009)

Ookay I skimmed through a bunch of replies and can safely say that most of you don't know what you're talking about. I've been a hip hop head for several years. Listened to the music, helped some friends' with their albums + shows, hell i've even taken collegiate classes on spoken word, hip hop culture, and things of that nature. Hip Hop is much more than the sum of it's parts. 

In it's core it's directly a social movement. At least it started out that way. When the South Bronx was a clusterfuck of burned buildings and forgotten individuals, communities came together and gathered around hip hop. Had like parties in basements and on the block and whatnot. A lot of people think Hip Hop is dying or already dead, but I beg to differ that it's merely changing directions. The only true individual killed recently is the DJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Everyone's a producer nowadays and nobody want's to be a DJ. At least in the circles I frequent. 

Also: Rap is a SUBSECTION of hip-hop. So I don't want to hear people saying this is rap and this is hip hop. (The four foundations of hip hop are Rapping (MC's), Graffiti, DJ's and Breaking). You could call something Like mainstream Hip Hop or my favourite "Hip-Pop."

So all in all whatever you like, whomever your taste...Just BE YOURSELF
|
|
V


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 6, 2009)

this thread just made my impressions worse.

congrats on making shit even shitter.


also I love how all the irl people I know who like rap are wiggers.


----------



## slaysme (Dec 6, 2009)

Ekoostik Hookah

http://www.archive.org/details/eh2007-05-25



Not Rap at all. This band rocks! not metal either! or emo! just rock!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Ookay I skimmed through a bunch of replies and can safely say that most of you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 7, 2009)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Ookay I skimmed through a bunch of replies and can safely say that most of you don't know what you're talking about.


If you're implying that opinion can be wrong, you are an idiot.

Go back to 2nd grade.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 7, 2009)

Admins, Mods, please close this thread!


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 7, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm a rap supporter but...the moment you talked about Souljda Boy and Lil Jon, this thread got derailed...
> 
> I'll save it.
> 
> ...


Thank God. You did what I though I was going to have to say. I really dont wanna read past the front page becasue im sure its gonna be a flamewar and is just gonna piss me off.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, please close this thread and the other.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mods and Admins PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD!


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. that is exactly what im implying /sarcasm

its actually a quote from the poster above me, i forgot the quote tabs. And for the record that poster is implying that other people opinions are wrong.


----------



## Midna (Dec 7, 2009)

Another day, and rap still sucks.

I don't think I'm a huge speaker in this argument, as there's Mozart and Beethoven on my iPod


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Another day, and rap still sucks.
> 
> I don't think I'm a huge speaker in this argument, as there's Mozart and Beethoven on my iPod


Another day, another troll.

You haven't said anything to even back up your claim. All you've been saying is "Rap sucks" but again, you haven't backed it up. Not all rap is the same, there is mainstream and there is underground. Just like your opinion isn't fact so stop spouting it like it is.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 7, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on statistical general knowledge of the rap 'genre' it can be said that over 50% of rap is about the following subjects:
1)Killing other members of society and not caring (in fact doing it and believeing you gain some sort of status for it)
2)Life associated with being in a gang and reppin' that gang
3)Sexual activities with promiscuous women
4)Using and abusing illegal drugs

This statistic leads to the following problems:
1)The main listening group are children in bad neigborhoods who look to their idols (these musicians in most cases) for help on being successful
2)Children with open minds who will develop this outlook on life eventually


Again, *some* rap is good, like everything. The problem is that it's so far gone, and that it's such a closed-minded media that it's just turned to shit (it sure as hell didn't start off this way). With that said every genre isn't without it's own crap, but the amount of crap in rap is just ridiculous which leads to people hating it over all because they don't know there are good artists, or not caring because there are so few good artists that you might as well toss them in their own genre and call it something like "Alternative Rap".


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you are saying and I agree some rap is bad but there is good rap. Not all of it is the same. But he's saying it like all of it is bad, which isn't true. You can say you don't LIKE it, which is quite understandable, but you can't say it sucks.  You can say some rap is bad, you can say the rap you hear is bad but you can't count in some of the other rap artists that know what they are doing and make great beats. For example I don't like emo music or country music but I don't think it sucks. And like you said, people think so badly of rap because of the media i.e. mainstream. Which is mainly party music which originates from the south. Which I do not associate with because down here, the music is garbage. If you think about it, the greater rap artists are either from the north and some in the west. 

Again, you make very valid points but its just not cool to classify all rap as the same and thinking it all sucks. We might as well call it Alternative Rap for the greater artists..


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 7, 2009)

Actually saying it sucks is something that's quite easily done. I'm not going to dwell on the misappropriate use of *can* but point out what it means to say something sucks.

Sucks is pretty much a synonym for "generally bad", "crap", etc.

With that said, statistically and morally 'mainstream' rap is terrible.

Considering the overwhelming amount of pop media and people not having enough time to delve into every genre to find the few diamonds in the rough that there are, most people will just say 'it sucks', it's not like they can type "good rap artists" in google and come upon something that's not shit (although good use of google would probably lead you to something good).

The main problem isn't that it's bad because it's catchy, the lyrics are sometimes decent, the problem is what's promoting, the main content of the song. You might want to hear a song that euphemisms having sex, and you might even like a song or two that's just explicitly talking about 'fucking', but when 1/5 songs is about it, it's stupid. Sex, violence, and drugs aren't meant to be mainstream they're meant to be the thing you break out with because you're 'edgy', if everyone does it you're not 'edgy' you're just a retard who's in the crowd.

With that said while country doesn't exactly support any negative morals a good deal of them support Christianity because of being based in the south, listening to the radio this is starting to phase out a good deal to be honest and the only references really being made mostly are about maybe referencing walking into a church because your husband died or something, as opposed to before you might say like "For the life of God...", or "... Jesus...", or "..amen...". It's still in some songs, but nowhere near as bad as before. The thing though is that they've never used it in a bigoted way like "No Jews in that church" or "Faggot, learn the bible!".

As for emo, it's worse than rap. Rap is about hurting others, emo music is about hurting yourself, being depressed, and dwelling on the bad things in life. Emo music is raising these kids that end up xanac and prozac and all these shitty pills that actually lead them to be MORE depressed and eventually end up living the lifestyle do to it. It ruins lives, and I don't know why it even exists.

Rap is not the only genre that is subject to this, but it's one of the base genres that people see these days:
Rap, rock, country.
It's a big contender, it's one of the main 3. You can break them all up into at least 100 categories (and rap is realistically just a category under 'black media' if you ask any skeptical but knowledgeable African American)

With that said because of it's widespread use as a major genre, it receives a lot more shit than emo, screamo, or garbage, or screamocore, or metalcore, or (I could go on and on) do. Those are small "Hey I found that online and got into this" or "I bought a CD and it was more rock than I thought", it's not something everyone is aware of. Audiophiles, musicieans, people who use the internet more than a little bit will know of these genres (Thanks to sites like last.fm and youtube), but the normal person would not.


Edit: Oh I forgot to answer to your last part so...:
The problem isn't that we're classifying it all rap as a genre, the problem is that _rap artists_ that want to save rap classify themselves as _rap_ (not something else) because they want to save it, prove it's fine, be successful, can't make their own genre, what have you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay so let's all say it : ALL RAP MUSIC DON'T SUCK! ALL RAP ARTISTS SUCK! SOME RAP MUSIC SUCK! SOME RAP ARTISTS DON'T SUCK!


----------

